# Shēmu un Projektu krātuve >  Protection for dual supplay sensors

## gunars59

Shema atrisina standartizacijas problemu un atlauj taisit sensorus kas barojas:
1) no nestabilizeta 12..36V sprieguma (piemeram PC ATX power supplay)
2) stabilizeta +15, -15V sprieguma

Abas barosanas tiek pievaditas paraleli caur 5 kontaktu konektoru
Protection circuit pasarga sensoru no vadu issleguma uz PC korpusu.

http://foto.inbox.lv/gunars59/Design...sic-sensor.png

----------

